# القاب السيد المسيح الالهية في سفر الرؤيا



## same7na_2 (9 يوليو 2013)

القاب الله في العهد القديم المتشابهة مع القاب المسيح في سفر الرؤيا​الاول و الآخر
 : من فعل وصنع داعيا الأجيال من البدء؟ أنا الرب الأول ومع الآخرين أنا هو. ( إش 41 : 4 )
هكذا يقول الرب ملك إسرائيل وفاديه رب الجنود: «أنا الأول وأنا الآخر ولا إله غيري.( إش 44 : 6 )

«اسمع لي يا يعقوب. وإسرائيل الذي دعوته. أنا هو. أنا الأول وأنا الآخر ( إش 48 : 12 )

الكائن = يهوه 
 ذات السيادة، أي وحدة تحكم (أو الإنسان الإلهي)
[من الجذر غير المستخدمة (يعني لحكم)]
KJV: الرب، السيد، المالك.
قارن: أيضا، أسماء، بداية، مع، "أدوني"
القادر على كل شئ :
وقال يعقوب ليوسف: «الله القادر على كل شيء ظهر لي في لوز في ارض كنعان وباركني.( تك 48 : 3 )

من اله ابيك الذي يعينك ومن القادر على كل شيء الذي يباركك تاتي بركات السماء من فوق وبركات الغمر الرابض تحت. بركات الثديين والرحم.( تك 49 : 25 )

وانا ظهرت لابراهيم واسحاق ويعقوب باني الاله القادر على كل شيء. واما باسمي «يهوه» فلم اعرف عندهم. ( خر 6 : 3 )

ولولوا لأن يوم الرب قريب قادم كخراب من القادر على كل شيء. ( إش 13 : 6 )

آه على اليوم لأن يوم الرب قريب. يأتي كخراب من القادر على كل شيء. ( يؤ 1 : 15 )

شبه ابن انسان 
[كنت أرى في رؤى الليل وإذا مع سحب السماء مثل ابن إنسان أتى وجاء إلى القديم الأيام فقربوه قدامه. ( دا 7 : 13 )

فاحص القلوب و الكلى 
لينته شر الأشرار وثبت الصديق. فإن فاحص القلوب والكلى الله البار. ( مز 7 : 9 )

فيا رب الجنود القاضي العدل فاحص الكلى والقلب دعني أرى انتقامك منهم لأني لك كشفت دعواي. ( إر 11 : 20 )

أنا الرب فاحص القلب مختبر الكلى لأعطي كل واحد حسب طرقه حسب ثمر أعماله. ( إر 17 : 10 )

ملك الملوك و رب الأرباب
لأن الرب إلهكم هو إله الآلهة ورب الأرباب الإله العظيم الجبار المهيب الذي لا يأخذ بالوجوه ولا يقبل رشوة ( تث 10 : 17 )

احمدوا رب الأرباب لأن إلى الأبد رحمته. ( مز 136 : 3 )


القدوس 
وقال أهل بيتشمس: «من يقدر أن يقف أمام الرب الإله القدوس هذا, وإلى من يصعد عنا؟»( 1 صم 6 : 20 )

فلا تزال تعزيتي وابتهاجي في عذاب لا يشفق أني لم أجحد كلام القدوس. ( أي 6 : 10 )

وأنت القدوس الجالس بين تسبيحات إسرائيل.( مز 22 : 3 )

بدء الحكمة مخافة الرب ومعرفة القدوس فهم. ( أم 9 : 10 )

ولم أتعلم الحكمة ولم أعرف معرفة القدوس. ( أم 30 : 3 )

ويتعالى رب الجنود بالعدل ويتقدس الإله القدوس بالبر. ( إش 5 : 16 )

فبمن تشبهونني فأساويه؟ يقول القدوس. ( إش 40 : 25 )

«لا أجري حمو غضبي. لا أعود أخرب أفرايم لأني الله لا إنسان القدوس في وسطك فلا آتي بسخط. ( هو 11 : 9 )

قد أحاط بي أفرايم بالكذب وبيت إسرائيل بالمكر ولم يزل يهوذا شاردا عن الله وعن القدوس الأمين».( هو 11 : 12 )

الله جاء من تيمان والقدوس من جبل فاران. سلاه. جلاله غطى السماوات والأرض امتلأت من تسبيحه. ( حب 3 : 3 )​


----------

